# No filter required tank mates.



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I need some compatible fish/shrimp/frog/snail that can be compatible with a betta. But here is the catch. I don't have a filter in my 10. I want to make the tank look more alive other than just having Poseidon in there all alone. Any suggestions?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ramshorn snails are surface breathers so that might help, some of other types snails are too but not sure which, other than that though I'm not sure... 

I am wondering the same thing though because one of my 10's is the same way, hopefully you get more replies soon!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. Even though with Poseidon's colors, I feel they tank looks dead.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it is possible to have tank mates without a filter. you will however need lots of plants.

i would suggest look into OFL's NPT sticky. these are basically near ecosystems that will process extra waste. aeration will be a problem if you stock to highly for livestock that take in oxygen from the water.

personally I think a filter makes the tank look alive. with plants waving in the current, it can be quite beautiful. I only have one betta in my tank, but I dont feel that it's empty" or "boring" because there are so many plants to look at! an airstone might do the same job but air pumps tend to be pretty noisy compared to an actual filter.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not aloud to have a filter though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why? I would add a ghost shrimp and do extra water changes they can be sensative.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, I'm trying to talk mom ( grandma. I just call her mom) into it


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you live with your grandma?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What about your parents?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My parents divorced when I was a baby. I live in the same town as dad. He is really busy and hasn't remarried. My mom lives in Missouri.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a mystery snail, but the tank should be covered.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

It is


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am sorry your oarents why not live with one of them?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well my dad is really busy most of the time. Mom… my dad and grandparents have custody of me


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your grandparents sound great.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. They are. If I lived with anyone else, I wouldn't have my wonderful bettas. L


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

There are some filters that run very quietly and will help you have access to more fish, since most need a filter not only oxygenate the water, but also the filter will make the water safer by going through the ammonia cycle.
Is the noise of a filter a problem or the money? Some filters can be cheaply bought, yet are the best bang for your buck.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Try for sponge filter they are relaxing.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Money wise.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love your avatar.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, see if there is someone on this forum that is close to your area, and find a filter (or pump with sponge and tubing) for really cheap!  Otherwise a snail would work, or yes the use of live plants will definitely help with the fact you lack a pump AND makes the tank more... pretty.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Mine?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hm? Which part was that referring to?  I find live plants liven up a tank really easy. And plus there are a good number of people on here who are willing to help out others especially if they are in the same area.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Chocolate betta said I like u avatar!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ahh :lol: And yes Choclatebetta meant yours


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha. I can make anybody one. Tell me what u want


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Right now I am planning to get another pic.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Are snails and ghost shrimp compatible?


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

ADF's are surface breathers and get personal like bettas do after a few feedings. They are cute and pretty much blind. They are difficult to feed tho IME because your betta will be a piggy and try and steal its food. Lol.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Ghost and amano shrimp are all good choices. Try and go adults with the shrimp, yyoungins might end up a steak dinner for your fishy =D


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I meant can u put them in non filtered tank


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> I meant can u put them in non filtered tank



it will need o be heavily planted with fast grpwing stem plants.

the slightest bit of ammonia, nitrites or nitrates can kill shrimp


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Lol yeah I know I read the thread title.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

WCMM are very hardy they prefer cold water but can live in tropical.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry, chocolate what are u talking about?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

White Cloud Minnows.
If you're getting tank mates, I highly suggest a filter. The fish need really clean water and ammonia will build up quickly. I only suggest snails, shrimp are really fragile and your betta might eat them. Mine did. >.>


----------



## Joytattoo (Nov 28, 2012)

I have my male reg in a tank with two ghost shrimp as little cleaners and 3 glow light tetras and 3 neon tetras to add color and life to the tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow how many gallons? sounds big.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have 2 ghosties in my 5.5 and they get along great with my betta, he completely ignores them, and I'm thinking about adding maybe one or two more... My tank is also an npt so I'm sure that has something to do with it xD


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If there can be is there a budget?

Is there any way you can buy off the internet? If not that kind of sucks because that is usually the only place I get my stuff from.

On the side note it would be cool to have raffles for people that don't have the income to support the hobby and buy equipment, not top of the line, but not junk either. Could be goof idea, would just have to use the honor system.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you have planty of plants that will help same with plants growing out of the lid.


----------

